# server not found error firefox



## bx bomber (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't know if this the right forum but who is getting the error? I have done everything suggested! Everything! DNS, about:config's, you name it. I can't even get into my wrt110 router software because it say's its not plugged in properly. How in the blue hell can it say that when I'm online right now?! I even unplugged the router and went from computer-modem via ethernet cable. My dad's laptop gets shitty connections to.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 30, 2010)

you didn't say what sites it's coming up for, that's important.

you are right, the fact that you can type this at the same time generally means the problem is not in your internet connection - it points to be more likely the individual website.

if it's all/most/too many wesbites to be their fault , than you may want to reset your winsock configuration .... very simple just type in command line "netsh winsock reset" , and then restart the pc.

as long as you don't have any custom routes, than this will do nothing but reset it to default, which(in addition to the fact that you are online, here, now) would pretty much rule out your pc being the problem, unless it's specific to your browser...

what browser are you using? try the other...(fox<->ie) just for testing.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2010)

do other browsers work? if so, uninstall firefox and reinstall it. If that doesn't work, you must have some form of proxy set up and need to put set up firefox to use it.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 30, 2010)

you said your dads connection is bad, but does it fail as yours does? that leads to a router issue more than an individual pc...


----------



## bx bomber (Jan 31, 2010)

I use firefox 3.5.3 or whatever the latest is. I've tried I.E and it did the same thing. I just tried the netsh winsock reset, but it said it needs to be elevated? My dads laptop does the same thing. It's also slower then old people f*cking. He can bring it up the street to my sisters house and it works fine. How come I still get the error even when I connect to the modem with no router? What tha Duece!?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2010)

latest firefox is 3.6


----------



## bx bomber (Jan 31, 2010)

how do I get to the proxy settting again? I forgot to remember.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## digibucc (Jan 31, 2010)

this sounds like it is the router and not your computer specifically.  I had one that would stop working on certain ports, etc as it was going.


----------



## bx bomber (Jan 31, 2010)

I've done a lot of google searching on this topic and seems a lot of people are having this problem because of firefox


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont quite understand your problem...


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 1, 2010)

bx bomber said:


> I've done a lot of google searching on this topic and seems a lot of people are having this problem because of firefox



use IE8 then, i use it and have no problems whatsoever, however i keep reading about people having problems with firefox


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 1, 2010)

bx bomber said:


> I use firefox 3.5.3 or whatever the latest is. I've tried I.E and it did the same thing.



Leme stop you right there its not an issue with your pc its an issue with your lan or something on the wan side of the router.

You could install 10 different browsers and you would still have the same problem try setting your dns on your router to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 that will use google dns if you still have issues i would call your isp and dont let them tell you its an issue with your pc because its not


----------



## bx bomber (Feb 1, 2010)

I cant get into my router software.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 1, 2010)

bx bomber said:


> I cant get into my router software.



what is the ip address of your router? if you dont know google the model number and find out.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 1, 2010)

you don't have to do it in the router, you can bypass it and set it in the control panel in windows, on both computers.

and to get your router's ip , open command line, type in ipconfig.  whatever is listed as the gateway is your router.


----------



## bx bomber (Feb 1, 2010)

i just tried the command prompt and the gateway came up a bunch of semi-colon thingies. But how can the router disk say its not connected properly?


----------



## bx bomber (Feb 1, 2010)

I also remembered changing something from ipv4 to ipv6? Now I just notice ipv6 has no dns server numbers next to it


----------



## digibucc (Feb 1, 2010)

yea you shouldn't have done that - ipv6 isn't really used yet.  not for a few years will it be used online.  set it back to ipv4 and dhcp, and the ipconfig again...

tbh, it should have them both on, even though 6 doesn't get used


----------



## bx bomber (Feb 7, 2010)

There is no help for me. I have the world's slowest internet. There is no solving this problem. Anyone wanna come over and mess with it?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

bx bomber said:


> There is no help for me. I have the world's slowest internet. There is no solving this problem. Anyone wanna come over and mess with it?



stop all downloads. stop all uploads. have only one PC connected at a time. problem solved.


----------



## bx bomber (Feb 7, 2010)

um that's the opposite of helping


----------



## digibucc (Feb 7, 2010)

lol...

*seriously, bomber - i know you seem positive it is firefox , but if your dad's laptop is having trouble too that blows your theory out of the water. it can't be your computer or adapter or software if it happens on both, or at least, it's extremely unlikely.*

i have used firefox for about 6 years, and ran networks for almost 10 now.  this sounds like your router is going, or has already gone to shite.  I would ask your cable company to replace it, or replace it yourself.  

I do not see how firefox is causing this, no matter what you have read online.  in fact, link me to whatever it is that is making you think that, because it's wrong and I want to be able to tell you why.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 7, 2010)

bx bomber said:


> I use firefox 3.5.3 or whatever the latest is. I've tried I.E and it did the same thing.



Well, that says it ain't just FF's problem...

------------------------------------------

Try This:

Open Device Manager

In the menu at the top- click "View" then Click "Show Hidden Devices"

In the tree, in the main window, expand "Network Devices"

Right click on each device and choose "Uninstall" (do not choose the option, if given, to remove software or drivers) and click yes.

In the menu at the top, click "Actions" ,click "Scan for Hardware Changes"

Re-boot and let it install any devices it finds.

To trouble shoot the problem...
You may or may not have to end up trying a different router or even re-installing your Windows.
You could, also, try a Linux install and see if it works with that.

Then try it.
Goodluck


----------



## bx bomber (Feb 8, 2010)

Um I don't know were device manager is for win 7, sorry....


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 8, 2010)

"Start" button > "Control Panel" > "Device Manager"


----------



## bx bomber (Feb 9, 2010)

I tried that but got nothing. I even tried connecting my computer to the modem and that made it worse!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2010)

if your web browsers cant get an internet connection, you may well not have internet there.

You're going to need someone who knows what they're doing (ISP technician, perhaps) to go through and check it all. There's just too many possibilities.


----------



## bx bomber (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought about tryng to find a used older router on Craigslist for cheap. I can't understand why it tells me my router isn't hooked up properly...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2010)

bx bomber said:


> I thought about tryng to find a used older router on Craigslist for cheap. I can't understand why it tells me my router isn't hooked up properly...



because it isn't, or its broken.


If you knew how to diagnose the problem, we could give you steps to fix it. But it seems you dont have a clue where the problem actually lies - be it on the PC, the modem, the router, etc.

You really need to get someone in to fix it - i suggest calling the ISP.


----------



## bx bomber (Feb 19, 2010)

Update: bought a new hdd, re-installed windows 7, problem solved!


----------

